
Google Developing Touchscreen Devices Using Chrome Operating System - cooldeal
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887323549204578316900564812118-lMyQjAxMTAzMDIwMDEyNDAyWj.html
======
Lightning
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5254933>

